# Planung Teichbau + Kindersicherheit



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*Frage an die Profis*

Hallo,
ich werde mir in den nächsten Monate einen Teich in den Garten bauen. Eigentlich tendiere ich zu einem Fertigteich aus GFK (G&F T17 , 320*237*90, 2300 Liter), da ich mir nicht zutraue einen schönen Teich aus Folie selber zu Planen :cry: . Zudem gibt es bei den Fertigteichen eine gute Kindersicherung. Nun habe ich aber mehrfach gelesen, das bei den Fertigteichen die Niesdrigwasserzone (bis 40 cm) zu gering ist, und damit ein Filter zur Algenbekämpfung unumgänglich ist. Wies ist Euere Meinung, ist das tatsächlich zutreffend.
Desweiteren wollte ich Fragen, ob jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle hat.
Mein Favorit zur Zeit ist  , dort kostet das Becken 845€, die Kindersicherung 699€.
Herzlichen Dank im voraus
steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

der von Dir ins Auge gefasste Fertigteich hat schon einmal einen deutlichen Vorteil: Er ist mit einem Volumen von 2300 Litern ordentlich gross. Je grösser die Wassermenge, desto stabiler von der Tendenz her der Teich (ich will da nicht verallgemeinern, da Fischbesatz, Filtration usw. auch eine Rolle spielen, aber unter sonst gleichen Umständen stimmt die Aussage).

Dennoch empfehle ich Dir, intensiv über einen Folienteich nachzudenken. Er ist überhaupt nicht schwierig herzustellen und muss vor allem nicht so sorfältig und dauerhaft stabil ausgerichtet werden wie ein Fertigteich. Neigt sich nämlich der Fertigteich, hilft alles nichts - er muss raus und wieder neu eingesetzt werden. Ein Folienteich ist logischerweise erheblich preiswerter als ein Fertigteich, ausserdem hat man das Problem mit dem hässlichen Wulstrand nicht: Ich habe eigentlich noch nie eine absolut befriedigende Lösung für die Gestaltung des Randes bei Fertigteichen gesehen. Lasse Dich von schönen Hochglanzfotos nicht täuschen: Eine ungewöhnliche Perspektive und ein paar vorübergehende Dekostücke sind da alles ! Du musst aber nicht nur für das Foto mit dem Teich auskommen.

Die Frage, ob man eine Filterung benötigt, um einen Fertigteich algenfrei zu bekommen, ist etwas aufwändiger zu beantworten. Richtig ist, dass die Flach- und Sumpfzonen bei Fertigteichen oft sehr klein sind. Das geht aber in Ordnung, solange sich der Fischbesatz in engen Grenzen hält und nicht dramatisch überbesetzt wird. Ein Filter sorgt übrigens nur indirekt für algenfreies Wasser: Ein Filter hat primär die Aifgabe, die von den Fischen ausgeschiedenen Stoffwechselprodukte aus ihren giftigen Zwischenstufen in Nitrat umzuwandeln. Das erledigen Bakterien, die sich im Filter massiv ansiedeln. Das Nitrat allerdings ist nichts anderes als Dünger, das heisst, das Ergebnis des Filtrationsprozesses heizt das Algenwachstum grundsätzlich noch an. Deshalb muss der Teich selbst mit ausreichend höheren Pflanzen bestückt sein, die das Nitrat für sich selbst beansruchen und mit den Algen in Nahrungskonkurrenz treten, sie also "aushungern". Deshalb ist richtig, dass die Sumpfzonen in Fertigteichen tendenziell zu knapp bemessen sind. Persönliche Meinung von mir: Alle anderen Hilfsmittel wie UVC Vorklärer usw. setzen nicht an der Ursache an (zu hoher Fischbesatz, falsches Substrat, zu wenig Pflanzen) und lösen deshalb das Algenproblem nicht. Ein Teich muss richtig angelegt und besetzt sein, dann funktioniert er auch.

Eine Kindersicherung ist ein Thema, dem man sich sorgfältig widmen sollte. Kleinkinder ertrinken auch schon in einer Pfütze, wenn sie unglücklich hineinfallen. Alle Kindersicherungen, die sich unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden, bieten deshalb nur einen relativen Schutz - einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich Drahtgeflechte bei Belastung zusätzlich in der Mitte durchbiegen und Kindern die Illusion vermitteln, sie könnten gefahrlos "über das Wasser laufen". Ich persönlich halte deshalb nur einen ausreichend hohen Zaun, der nicht überklettert werden kann (z.B. Bekaert) für eine ordentliche (aber nie 100 %ig sichere) Kindersicherung.

Du solltest Dich vielleicht noch etwas weiter informieren, bevor Du Deine endgültige Entscheidung triffst. Vielleicht helfen Dir hierbei unsere sogenannten Fachbeiträge (eigene Rubrik im Forum), die vele der Fragen, die sich Dir sicher aufdrängen, schon beantworten.

Bei weiteren Fragen - nur zu !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*Profis*

Hallo,
erst mal herzlichen Dank für die ausführlich und informative Antwort.
Das mit dem Rand hatte ich in der Tat noch nicht bedacht, wie Du schon geschrieben hast habe ich bisher nur die Prospekte gesehen. Die Bilder die ich im Internet gefunden habe, waren zumeist Folienteiche.
Wie ist das Verhältnis der Kosten Fertigteich - Folienteich. Gibt es da so ein groben Anhaltspunkt?
Bezüglich der Kindersicherung möchte ich eigentlich schon das Gitter nehmen, auch wenn ich mich jetzt noch für einen Folienteich entscheide. Ich habe gesehen es gibt auch die Gitter für diese Teiche. Einen Zaun möchte ich eigentlich nicht um den Teich machen, da ich schon den Anblick geniesen will. Ich gebe Dir Recht, das dies für Kleinkinder bis zu einem Jahr auch gefährlich sein kann, allerdings gibt es da auch eine Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern. Ansonsten müßte ich auch meine Treppe zur Haustüre absichern, wenn da ein Kleinkind herunterfällt, können auch schwere Verletzungen drohen. In unserem Kindergarten wurde auch ein Teich mit Gitter von der Berufsgenossenschaft abgenommen, und das will was heisen von einer deutschen Behörde  
Gibt es eine Quelle im Netz, wo Pläne von Folienteichen zu bekommen sind. Wenn ich eine Vorlage mit den verschiedenen Höhen hätte, würde ich so etwas vermutlich auch hinbekommen. Für so eine gestalterisch Aufgabe fehlt mir einfach das Talent.
thnks steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*GKF Teich*

hallo Steff, 
ich kann mich Stefan nur anschliessen. Zum Preis : mein Teich hat die ca 10fache Wassermenge und die Folie wurde von der Fa.Mielke nach plan geschweisst. Mit Aushub,Sand,Kies und Bepflanzung war mein Naturteich nicht so teuer wie der von dir favorierte GKF Teich.
Schicke mir mal nen grundstücksgrundriss mit deinen Vorstellungen eingezeichnet. wir bekommen das dann schon hin. Meinen Teich siehst du in meinem Profil,ebenso meine Adresse.
Kopf hoch, Eugen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

nein, ich kann kein Preisverhältnis Fertigteich zu Folienteich angeben, weil die Kosten eben bei Folie nicht linear verlaufen: In den Schrägen ist der Folienverbrauch pro m² erheblich grösser als 1:1, d.h., für 1 m² Wasseroberfläche benötigst du viel mehr Folie als nur 1 m². Wie viel genau hängt von der Form des Teiches (Falten) und von dem Winkel der Schräge ab. Sind dann die Schrägen rechnerisch erst einmal abgedeckt, bedeutet 1 m² mehr Wasserfläche auch nur noch 1 m² mehr Folienverbrauch. Das ist der Grund dafür, warum grosse Teiche - bezogen auf den Quadratmeter - erheblich preiswerter sind als kleine Teiche. Der Preis des Folienteiches richtet sich weiter nach der Qualität der Folie, also dem Material (PE, PVC oder EPDM-Kautschuk), der Dicke (z.B. 0,8 - 1,0 - 1,5 mm) und schliesslich dem Anbieter und damit den Eigenschaften der Folie (z.B. ist Naturagart teuer, bietet aber auch hochwertige Qualität an, im Internet findest Du vergleichsweise preiswerte Anbieter in Massen). Darüber hinaus kommt es auf Deinen Untergrund und damit die Notwendigkeit an, ein Vlies unterzulegen, dicker oder dünner, ja oder nein. Auch das hat erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Kosten, diese sind aber immer erheblich günstiger als bei einem GFK-Fertigbecken.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich nicht hetzen lassen, sondern mich zuerst einmal ausführlich informieren und planen. Dabei darfst Du keine Scheu davor haben, Dich in das Thema hineinzuknien und zu lesen (ich denke, Du hast noch keinen Blick in die Fachbeiträge geworfen). Wenn Du die Lesearbeit vermeiden willst, kannst Du Dir Deinen Teich auch planen lassen (z.B. http://www.naturagart.de ). Kostet halt mehr oder weniger Geld. Naturagart bietet auch preiswerte, lesenswerte Lektüre, Bauanleitungen und Teichplaner an (wird zum Teil sogar beim Kauf der Folie angerechnet). Ich empfehle, sich im Thema wirklich schlau zu lesen: Weniger wegen der Teichplanung selbst, das bekäme man schon irgendwie hin. Aber um später auch wirklich einen algenarmen Teich zu halten, bedarf es schon etwas an Wissen, das sich jeder hier hat anlesen müssen. Du hast wirklich Zeit: Wenn Du mit dem eigentlichen Teichbau im April, Mai beginnst und dann zügig dabei bleibst, ist der Zeitpunkt ideal.

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es gar nicht (wie ich zuerst dachte) um *Deine *Kinder geht, sondern um den Schutz allgemein für den Fall, dass sich Kinder vom Wasser angezogen fühlen, um Besuch usw. Dafür würde ich mir eine andere Lösung ausdenken als ein Schutzgitter im Wasser. Ist Euer Grundstück umfriedet ? Die Sache mit der Aufsichtspflicht ist eine heikle Angelegenheit, denn sie kollidiert mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Will heissen: Der Besitzer eines Teiches hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass sein Teich keine Gefahr darstellt und hat debei auch zu berücksichtigen, dass Wasser auf Kinder eine magische Anziehungskraft ausübt. Ganz leicht zu überwindende Hindernisse reichen also nicht, auch wenn Sie die Aufgabe haben anzuzeigen "bis hierher und nicht weiter !". Andererseits muss man sein Grundstück auch nicht in eine Festung mit hohen Mauern verwandeln: Wer in das Grundstück einsteigt, um Straftaten zu begehen, bedarf keines Schutzes. Ebenfalls Kinder nicht, die die Umfriedung mit erheblicher Anstrengung und ggf. Hilfsmitteln überwinden müsen. *Da *setzt dann die Aufsichtspflicht an... Ich persönlich bin gaaanz vorsichtig mit einer Aussage, ob ein Teich denn nun unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Verkehrssicherung hinreichend abgesichert ist oder nicht (ich war vor vielen Jahren Rechtsanwalt ... und bin immer noch unsicher - wie jeder andere Jurist auch).

Ob ein Gitter im Wasser (auch an Korrosion denken !) nun so sehr viel besser aussieht als ein solider, gut geplanter Zaun ... nun ja, Du wirst Deine Entscheidung da schon treffen und vertreten. Sicher ist, dass eine Gitterlösung an einem Folienteich erheblich schwieriger zu realisieren ist als an einem Fertigteich. Nicht unmöglich, erfordert aber eigene Kreativität und handwerkliches Geschick (entweder selbst oder eingekauft). Gitter für Folienteiche müssen sicher aufliegen, dürfen sich nicht so verschieben lassen, dass sie abrutschen und geben vermutlich (ich kenne solche Gitter nicht) die Kontur des Teiches verbindlich vor. Da bräuchten wir dann noch eine Info von Dir.

Ebenfalls interessant zu wisen: Willst Du Fische halten oder nicht ??

Wie dem auch sei: Ich empfehle in jedem Falle die Planung eines Folienteiches, selbst wenn es mehr Mühe bei der Planung macht.

Eugen hat es schon angeboten: Gib uns Deine Vorstellungen (vor allem die äussere Kontur, Filter ja/nein, Bachlauf ja/nein/Länge/Breite ... und was Dir sonst noch wichtig ist) bekannt, Du wirst schon Gestaltungsvorschläge erhalten   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Also ich würde auch eher einen Folienteich nehmen!
Mein Folienteich fasst ca. 2000liter.

Kosten:
Pflanzen aus meinen kleinen alten Teichen 0,-
Kies und Sand (hab ich bei so einem Großhändler für Baustoffe geholt) ca. 5,-
Folie 130,-  Allerdings hatte der Händler nicht die richtige Folienbreite für mich(jetzt hab ich noch genug Folie für ein Bachlauf).
------------
ca. 135,-
für einen 2000liter teich!


Vorher hatte ich einen 300liter Fertigteich:
1.Es hat ziemlich lang gedauert bis ich den Teich ganz gerade drin hatte (und hat dann sowieso nicht geklappt sodass an der einen Teichseite 10cm von der Platikschale rausguckten.).

2. Man muss sich den Fertigformen anpassen = Bei kleinen größen hat man keine Tiefe : meist unter 80cm

3.Teurer

4.Man kann den Teich nicht erweitern oder nur sehr schlecht.



Frage zum Thema Teicherweiterung:
Wie (mit was) wird die Folie verklebt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zum Thema Teicherweiterung:
> Wie (mit was) wird die Folie verklebt?



Hallo Lorenz,

ist das 'ne Frage ? Hier meine sehr persönlichen Erfahrungen:

PE: Zuverlässig gar nicht. Weniger zuverlässig je nach Situation mit Heissluft (schmelzen), Flanschen ... habe noch keine zuverlässige, grössere Verbindung PE/PE gesehen, die auch unter Belastung hält.

PVC: Quellschweisskleber

Kautschuk:
Butyl (minderwertig): Reiner Alkohol, Benzin, vulkanisierender Kleber
EPDM (hochwertig): Vulkanisierender Kleber

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*Teichfolie*

Habe gerade was von Duponts Xavan (R) Teichfolie gelesen- kennt ihr die?
Was es da zu lesen gibt, hört sich gut an!
Will nämlich im Frühjahr meinen Folienteich umbauen.
Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*Folienteich!*

Hallo,
nach den vielen Informationen werde ich mich wohl doch für einen Folienteich entscheiden.
Da ich mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt habe, werde ich mich erst mal in ein wenig Lektüre vertiefen.
Ich poste ich nächste Woche mal ein Lageplan und wie ich mir meinen Teich vorstelle, damit "mein Teichprojekt" nicht voll daneben geht  :cry: 

Bezüglich der Kindersicherung für Folienteiche, die gibt es von der Firma G&F. Leider habe ich die Firma im Internet nicht gefunden, um einen Link zu posten. Ich werde aber morgen in der Firma den Prospekt einscannen und hier zur Verfügung stellen.

schönen Abend
steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Morgen,
habe als Anhang die Broschüre der Kindersicherung angehängt.
Die Marke wird vom Obi vertrieben, desweiteren habe auch Gartencenter die im Programm.

by steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

wollte nur noch mal kurz ein paar worte zum thema kindersicherung einbinden.

grundsätzlich finde ich jede art von angebotener kindersicherung (zaun um den teich - gitterrost in den teich) optisch sehr störend und MIR zumindest würde sehr viel von der ruhe und ästhetik die mein teich ausstrahlt verlorengehen :cry: 

........ alternativ sollte zumindest angedacht werden ob nicht der großräumige bereich teich abgeschirmt werden kann (z.b. in 2-4m entfernung - diese variante würde es noch immer erlauben den bereich teich zu genießen ohne störende hindernisse - soll heißen wenn ich meinen teich genießen möchte durchquere ich eben ein tor etc. - wollen kinder in diesen bereich, dann eben nur unter intensiver betreuung ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

*jetzt ein Link*

Hallo,
habe im Internet doch noch einen Link gefunden, der die Kindersicherung für Folienteiche zeigt.
Ich weiß, sieht auf dem Bild nicht besonders schön aus, allerdings ist der Teich auch nicht sehr bewachsen.



by steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

tja, ich bin ganz offen: Die Kindersicherung sieht genau so besch... aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe... Zudem gibt sie auch noch rechtwinklige Kanten und Sprünge vor. Klar ist der Teich wenig bewachsen, aber kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie grausam es ist, die Gitter einmal herauszunehmen, wenn sie erst einmal ein Jahr lang von Pflanzen überwuchert wurden ?? Über die Befestigung der Tragholme will ich mich jetzt gar nicht auslassen, auch nicht über Fussfallen, wenn der Teich auch nur leicht verrundet angelegt wird. 

Akzeptabel wäre das für mich allenfalls noch, wenn es sich um eigene Kinder auf dem Grundstück in gefährdetem Alter handeln würde.

Tatsächlich halte ich den Vorschlag von Jürgen für den einzig richtigen. Auch bei uns wird der Bereich des teiches weiträumig abgesperrt, wenn Kinder in entsprechendem Alter ins Haus kommen (ich hatte auch nicht einen Zaun unmittelbar um den Teich herum gemeint). 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

tja, ich bin ganz offen: Die Kindersicherung sieht genau so besch... aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe... Zudem gibt sie auch noch rechtwinklige Kanten und Sprünge vor. Klar ist der Teich wenig bewachsen, aber kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie grausam es ist, die Gitter einmal herauszunehmen, wenn sie erst einmal ein Jahr lang von Pflanzen überwuchert wurden ?? Über die Befestigung der Tragholme will ich mich jetzt gar nicht auslassen, auch nicht über Fussfallen, wenn der Teich auch nur leicht verrundet angelegt wird. 

Akzeptabel wäre das für mich allenfalls noch, wenn es sich um eigene Kinder auf dem Grundstück in gefährdetem Alter handeln würde.

Tatsächlich halte ich den Vorschlag von Jürgen für den einzig richtigen. Auch bei uns wird der Bereich des teiches weiträumig abgesperrt, wenn Kinder in entsprechendem Alter ins Haus kommen (ich hatte auch nicht einen Zaun unmittelbar um den Teich herum gemeint). 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin ebenfalls Stefan`S Meinung. Das Gitter sieht bescheiden aus.
Ich hatte in meinem Teich auch ein Gitter drin bis die Kids gross genug waren und es hat mich immer genervt - optisch und auch im Herbst, wenn alles zugewuchert war.
Es gab jedes Mal einen Riesenaufstand, das Ding rauszuholen (...der Pumpe wegen)  
Wenn du genug Platz im Garten hast, würde ich dir zum Zaun raten - schön berankt, sodass man ihn kaum sieht ... innen dann eine gemütliche Bank, um die Zeit am Teich zu geniessen.
Das wär`s doch!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

*Flipperstiks*

Hallo
was passiert eigentlich mit Flipper und seinem Freund beim Landen ?
 
.......
Tümler-Pommes ?

Nein im Ernst

nur ein formaler rechteckiger Teich wäre damit abzudecken
außerdem müßte man für extrem eutrophiertes Wasser sorgen  
 

um das Gitter nicht mehr zu sehen.
Aber selbst dann,
stellt Euch mal den Herzstillstand vor ,
wenn man ein Kleinkind über das Gitter krabbeln oder laufen sieht !
ganz abgesehen von Ritzen oder Spalten die gar nicht zu vermeiden sind.
Die einzig akzeptable Sicherung die mir bekannt ist 
ist ein entsprechend gebauter Zaun aus Plexiglas oder Acrylplatten .
Die andere Alternative ist :
die nächsten 10 Jahre auf TEICH zu verzichten !
oder ein paar Fuhren Kiesel zu ordern und erstmal 
einen japanischen Kiesgarten zu gestalten 
:yingyang: 

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

das mag jetzt alles so klingen, als wollten wir Dir Deine Idee madig machen. Dem ist aber wirklich nicht so, wie die rege Beteiligung in Deinem Thread schon zeigen mag. Hier haben eben viele schon viele Erfahrungen gemacht...

Der Entschluss, Dich eher für einen Folienteich zu entscheiden, ist ganz sicher nicht falsch - und spart auch noch. Grundsätzlich kann man jedem nur raten, sich vor der Anlage eines Gartenteiches erheblich Gedanken zu machen und zu informieren. So ist zum Beispiel die Frage "Fische ja oder nein" von erheblicher Bedeutung. Ein veralgter Teich wird schnell zum ungeliebten Schandfleck im Garten, und schnell strebt der einst stolze Besitzer danach, ihn umgehend wieder zuzuschütten. Das kann man durch eine gute Planung mit Sicherheit vermeiden. 

Ungelöst ist vielleicht noch die Frage der Kindersicherung. Wirklich: Wen willst Du schützen ? Deine (evt. künftigen   ) Kinder ? Oder solche der Nachbarn ? Solche, die vom Wasser angezogen werden und das Grundstück - eigentlich unerlaubt - betreten ? Wie ist Euer Grundstück nach aussen umfriedet ? Kommt man über den Schwanz, kommt man über den Hund ! Ein paar zusätzliche Angaben und Infos wären sicher hilfreich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Hallo Karsten,

wie auf dem ersten Foto soll es bei mir in ein paar Wochen auch aussehen     8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Hallo HOS,

habe mir gerade einmal folgendes aus dem Web gepult (gibt ja nicht allzuviel über Xavan):

- Innovative, besonders leichte und robuste Teichfolie für alle Gartenteiche. Von der Rolle und als Zuschnitt lieferbar. 
- innovatives 3-Schichtgewebe - exklusiv hergestellt aus XAVAN made by DuPont 
- durch eingebettete Spezialfaser besonder robust 
- wesentlich leichter (410 g/m2) und dünner (0,55 mm) als andere Materialien 
- 100% recyclebar 
- flexibel auch bei Kälte (bis -55°C) 
- UV und Ozon resistent 
- absolut fisch- und pflanzenfreundlich 
- 25 Jahre Garantie 
- verklebbar mit neu entwickeltem TetraPond Teichfolienklebeband 

Also, ich verstehe das so, dass man Materialdicke (und damit Gewicht) dadurch eingespart hat, dass man eine Faser eingewebt hat. 3lagig ist immer gut, auch wenn 2lagig vollkommen ausreicht (es geht ja nur darum, dass nie auszuschliessende Unregelmässigkeiten in der Mischung dazu führen, dass die Folie perforiert wird). 100% recyclebar - das erwartet man nicht nur von Dupond, sondern spricht auch dafür, dass es sich um PE handelt. ... Offenbar nur mit speziellem Klebeband zu verkleben: Da liegt für mich der Pferdefuss. Ich kenne kein doppelseitiges Klebeband, dass absolut sicher hält. Hinzu kommt, dass die Dehnfähigkeit bei gewebeverstärkter Folie deutlich herabgesetzt sein dürfte, mit anderen Worten, dass die gesamte Belastung auf die Nähte geht. Die Garantie gilt bestimmt nicht für die Klebungen (erst recht nicht, wenn diese selbst nachträglich hergestellt wurden).

Ich würde deshalb diese Folie durchaus ausprobieren wollen, wenn ich sicher sein kann, den Teich nicht nachträglich vergrössern zu wollen/können oder aus anderem Grunde Stücke ansetzen zu wollen. Ausserdem würde ich nur auf Mass gefertigte Folie kaufen und nie selbst zusammenkleben. Perforationsfest scheint das Material ja zu sein. Ansonsten würde ich je nach Kasse immer noch zu PVC oder Kautschuk greifen - das Gewicht hat ja selbst beim grossen Teich nie eine wichtige Rolle gespielt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

auch ich befasse mich mit einem Teichneubau. Meinen Plan hierzu findest du in meinem Album.
Ich habe mir Anfangs auch einen Fertigteich vorgestellt. Nachdem ich mich informiert habe (u.a. auch in diesem Forum), hat sich meine Teichplanung gravierend geändert:
- Folienteich
- größer als ursprünglich geplant (vorher 2x3 m jetzt 3x5m)
- kein Fischbesatz
Die Frage, ob Fischbesatz oder nicht, ist eine weitreichende Entscheidung. Einmal weil mit Fischbesatz der Aufwand, das Wasser algenfrei zu halten erheblich wächst. Zum Anderen weil die Fische im Teich dominant sind und somit einen großen Teil der natürlichen Tier (Insekten, Amphibien usw.) und Pflanzenwelt verdrängen.
Das Buch "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" (Naturagart) hat mir z.B. geholfen, das Thema Teich von einer anderen Seite aus zu betrachten (Biologisch und Freizeitorientiert). 
Das ist natürlich alles nur Theorie, da mein Teich, wie gesagt, erst in Planung ist. Aber es lohnt sich, sich mit dem Thema Gartenteich etwas intensiver zu befassen (dazu ist der Winter ja ideal).
Also: lesen, lesen, lesen.... planen, planen, planen... bauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

*Xavan von Dupont*

Hallo alle Interessierten,

Da ich während 36 Jahren bei Dupont gearbeitet habe wo das Xavan hergestellt wird, anbei der offizielle Link :



Wenn irgendwelche offenen Fragen, mir bitte mitteilen, ich werde versuchen bei meinen ehemaligen Kollegen eine Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

wirklich gut gemachte Seite und ausgesprochen interessant (Google hat sie aber merkwürdigerweise nicht "ausgespuckt").

Was mir auffällt, ist, das primär Galabas und Teichbauer angesprochen werden: Die Folie hat Vorteile bei der Herstellung des Teiches und steigert die Produktivität der beruflichen Teichbauer. Aber mal ehrlich: Was interessiert uns Hobbyisten, ob die Folie etwas leichter zu transportieren und in den Ecken zu verlegen ist ? Das ist lösbarer, einmaliger Aufwand.

Dennoch scheint die Folie als solche ja wirklich gut zu sein, was Haltbarkeit, Reissfestigkeit und Resistenz gegen Wurzeln betrifft. Könnte also das ideale Teichbaumaterial sein. Einziges Problem: Die Klebung (und dazu schweigt sich die Seite ziemlich aus). Ist Butylklebeband etwas anderes als Kautschuk-Klebeband ? Auf die Klebungen werden offenbar keine Garantien gegeben, sondern nur gesagt, dass sie leicht auszuführen sind. Darum geht es aber nicht. Wie stabil sind diese Klebungen, wenn - zum Beispiel bei zusammengesetzter Folie oder bei einer Erweiterung - das gesamte Gewicht des Wassers darauf lastet ?

Ich persönlich würde deshalb diese Folie als fertig konfektionierte Folie gerne verlegen wollen, aber davon Abstand nehmen, wenn ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, den Teich irgendwann unter Verwendung der vorhandenen Folie zu erweitern. Natürlich spielt auch der Preis eine Rolle: Da es mir wengiger auf die Verbesserung meiner Produktivität beim Teichbau ankommt, wäre ich als Privater vermutlich nicht bereit, einen höheren Preis als für PVC zu zahlen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

*Kindersicherung*

Hallo,
ich habe absolut nicht den Eindruck das mir jemand mein Projekt madig machen will, ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich bin begeistert von der Hilfsbereitschaft und dem Umgangston (der im Usenet sehr stark nachgelassen hat)
Ich stelle gerade mal meine Vorstellungen und Bilder zusammen und möchte sie dann hier mal am Wochenende posten. 
Vorab aber, mein größtes Problem stellt einfach die Kindersicherung dar.
Ich habe 2 eigene Kinder bei denen ich aber nicht die große Gefahr sehe. (5 und 7 Jahre, beides schon Schwimmer). Ich denke eher an Besuch mit Kleinkinder. Größte Bedenken habe ich aber dabei, das ich kein eingezäuntes Grundstück habe. Ich werde am in der Zusammenstellung auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Grundstück machen. Was ich mir garnicht vorstellen kann, ist das Einzäunen des Teiches. Er wird ziemlich nah an meiner Terasse liegen und von der Terasse möchte ich eigentlich schon den direkten Blick haben. Deshalb eben auch der Gedanke mit Fertigteich & Kindersicherung. Das sieht zumindestens nicht so gräslich aus wie die Sicherung beim Folienteich.
Aber vielleicht entscheide ich mich doch noch für einen Zaun  

by steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

eine Möglichkeit, die es auch noch gibt, um eine relative Sicherheit zu erreichen ist, daß man das Ufer großflächig flach auslaufen läßt und komplett auf steile Wände innerhalb des Teiches verzichtet.
Dafür benötigst Du allerdings einiges an Platz um eine entsprechende Wassermenge im Teich zu erreichen.
Aus meiner Sicht wird die Gefahr, daß ein Kind in Deinem Teich zu Schaden kommt, dadurch erheblich vermindert.
Du würdest damit erreichen, daß ein Kind nicht mehr in den Teich fallen, sondern nur noch in den Teich laufen könnte.
In meinem Wohnort gibt es einige öffentliche, auch künstlich angelegte, Teiche. Die Gemeinde ist bei Schadenfällen haftbar zu machen. Passiert ist aber bisher noch nie etwas.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

Harald sagt es: Kinder spielen zwar schon einmal gerne am/im Schlamm, aber es kommt offenbar nicht vor, dass sie sich meterweit durch den Schlamm quälen, um sich dann in tiefes Wasser zu stürzen und dort Schaden zu nehmen. Eine extrem breite Sumpfzone wird deshalb allgemein als geeigneter Kinderschutz angesehen (irgendwie haben wir das Spielen am Parkweiher ja auch überlebt). Auch ist natürlich jede offene Regentonne gefährlicher als ein derart angelegter Teich.

Frage also: Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, umlaufend um den Teich eine 2 Meter breite Sumpfzone anzulegen ? Obwohl ich damit keine eigenen Erfahrungen habe, stelle ich mir vor, dass es zwei Meter schon sein müssten (ich lasse mich da gern korrigieren: Schmaler oder noch breiter ??). Bedeutet für den Teich einen Durchmesser von 7 Metern im Minimum. Andererseits: So eine grosse Sumpfzone sieht schon toll aus (sie muss allerdings schlammig bleiben und darf nicht verlanden, sonst geht der Effekt verloren) !

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Fertigteich mit Schutzgitter nennenswert besser aussieht als ein Folienteich mit Schutzgitter - beide haben auch das nicht zu unterschätzende Problem des Durchwucherns der Gitterroste.

Bitte jetzt nicht schlagen: Wenn ich an meinem privaten Rechner sässe, wäre es kein Problem, eine hübsche Zeichnung mit Designer anzufertigen. So aber geht nur eine Paint-Skizze: Vielleicht gibt sie aber auch so her, was wir meinen. Wenn es optisch nicht stört, muss man den Zaun natürlich nicht so weiträumig ziehen. Wie sich ohnehin die Frage, wie weit der Zaun gezogen wird, nach dem persönlichen Geschmack richtet. Wenn von der Grundstücksgrenze her ein Betreten nicht möglich ist (z.B. dornige Hecke), muss man den Zaun nur bis dorthin ziehen. Wäre das denn doch zu viel des Guten (Zäune dieser Grösse übersteigen leicht den Preis des Teiches) ?? Meine persönliche Lösung hier sieht übrigens entsprechend aus, nur dass die Zaunstücke bis zur Grundstücksgrenze gehen und nicht daran entlang, weil wir eine 1,50 Meter hohe Mauer haben.

Beste Grusse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

*kein Zaun*

Hallo Steff,
habe ich richtig gelesen, daß du um dein Grundstück keinen Zaun hast?
Das wird leider das erste sein müssen, wenn dem nicht so ist. Ich wohne am Ortsrand mit 1500qm und hatte auf den Zaun verzichtet. Dann kamen die ersten zum Picknick an meinen Teich, ließen den Müll liegen und dann kam der Hilfssheriff und meinte, daß ein öffentlich zugänglicher Teich nicht statthaft sei!!! Also : Zaun um´s Grundstück!
Zur Diskussion mit der Wassertiefe und Kindern: 5cm Wassertiefe können ausreichen, daß ein Kleinkind ertrinkt!!! Fragt mal bei den Behörden, die können euch dramatische Dinge schildern!

Danke für die Reaktion zur Teichfolie von Dupont. Kann jemand was über den Preis sagen?

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo HOS,

im Ernst ? Ist das wirklich passiert ?? Ich schrei' mich weg !

Hier in Frankreich haben die ein ein Gesetz gezimmert, wonach jeder Pool auch innerhalb einer Umfriedung mit einer Abdeckung versehen sein muss, die ein Kind von xy kg problemlos trägt - oder er muss mit einem Zaun umgeben sein, der auch ohne horizontale Streben nicht überklettert werden kann. Wenn das auch für Gartenteiche gilt, dann gute Nacht ! Es käme dann wirklich nur eine weiträumige Absperrung in Betracht - oder zuschmeissen... Na, mal abwarten - hier wird nichts so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.

über DuPont Preise kann ich nichts sagen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

also auch wenn ich jetzt prügel bekomme - ich kann dieses (übertriebene) sicherheitsdenken nicht ganz nachvollziehen - in jedem öffentlichen schloßpark - mitten in der stadt sind weiher ohne einzäunung - jeder natur badeteich ist ohne - im schwimmbad kann doch auch jeder auf seine kinder aufpassen bei uns hier in karlsruhe und baden-baden kann ich euch zig öffentliche wasserbecken springbrunnenanlagen und heilbecken nennen die keinerlei schutz besitzen - und sicher würde man noch viele beispiele finden .........

also warum dann bei einer kleinen pfütze im garten dieses übertriebene sicherheitsbewußtsein ?????

ist es möglicherweise eine flucht vor der aufsichtspflicht etc. - oder beabsichtigt man den garten im anschluß widrigerweise als spielplatz für die dorf/stadtjugend freizugeben ???

der für mich einzig nachvollziehbare grund wäre gewesen wenn die eigenen kinder noch in gefahr geraten wären - aber für meinen besuch mein grundstück kinder-alten und behindertengerecht umzubauen - sorry da denke ich pers. einwenig anderst.

wobei ich grundsätzlich zustimme daß der erste schritt eine einzäumung des grundstückes allgemein sein sollte - nicht nur wegen der kinder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo HOS,

Xavan wird generell als PONDTEX von der Firma TETRA vertrieben.
Hier ein paar Links:

http://www.tetra.de/
http://www.einkaufen-fuer-alle.de/a2-Zubehoer-Teichfolie.htm
http://www.eshopinfo.de/an_detail/g_600001.html

@stefan
Stefan ein Link speziell für dich!


Ich habe heute mit einem Kollegen bei DUPONT über den Pondtex-Kleber diskutiert, er meinte dieser Spezialkleber wurde extra für die Pondtex-Folie entwickelt und ist geheime Chefsache. Ich versuche noch den Entwickler dieser Folie zu erreichen und werde das Resultat hier reinstellen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

*g*, danke für den Link, Roland. Nicht böse sein, ich bin bei Tape aller Art halt misstrauisch. Dieses Misstrauen wäre natürlich beseitigt, wenn DuPont auf die Klebungen - auch hausgemachte - dieselbe Garantie geben würde wie auf die Folie.

Aber wie gesagt, man kann sich das Material ja auch auf Mass fertigen lassen: Dann scheint es gut und vergleichsweise preiswert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

im Jahr 2002 sind nach meinen Informationen in Frankreich 17 Menschen in Pools umgekommen. Lohnt sich dafür der Aufwand oder würde man das Geld besser in Massnahmen zur Sicherung des Strassenverkehrs stecken, wo viel mehr passiert ? Allerdings: Findet man auch nur eine dieser wenigen Personen leblos im eigenen Pool, wird man nicht mehr froh. Das gilt eben auch für einen Teich. Das üble dran ist: Man bekommt immer erst hinterher gesagt, dass mehr hätte getan werden müssen.

Ich pflichte Dir aber bei: Wenn die eigenen Kinder aus dem gefährdeten Alter heraus sind, ist meiner Ansicht nach eine weiträumige, aber wirksame Absicherun (Zaun) richtig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich kann doch nicht böse sein wenn du Misstrauen gegen eine Sache hegst wo es bei sachgemässer Anwendung keine Garantie geben soll. Ich werde auch darauf hin bei Dupont versuchen einzuwirken, dieses Manko zubeheben und eine entsprechende Aussage zu bekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2004)

*BSicherheitsbedenken*

Hallo Jürgen,
du hast - auch meiner Meinung nach- vollkommen recht mit dem überzogenen Sicherheitbedenken. Meine Kinder waren 2 und 7 als wir damals die 4 Teiche auf dem eigenen Grundstück eingerichtet hatten und ich meine, durch entsprechende Erziehung und Anleitung, lernen die Kids mit Gefahren umzugehen.
Aber man muß leider mit der Boniertheit von anderen immer rechnen. Nach Erwerb meines Grundstückes gruben wir ein Loch von ca. 60x80 cm und 1m tief, um zu sehen wie der Untergrund ist. Mitten in der damaligen Wiese. In dieses Loch stiegen ein Zwillingspaar (Mädchen, 4 Jahre alt) und am Abend suchten die Eltern verzweifelt Ihre Kinder, bis sie ein leises Wimmern aus der Wiese hörten. Die sind aus dem Loch nicht mehr rausgekommen. Was glaubst du, wie sich die Eltern aufgeführt hatten. Mein Hinweis, daß sie auf dem Gelände nichts zu suchen hätten, war da belanglos. Soviel zu Kindersicherheit!

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Jan. 2004)

*Bilder*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Grundstück posten, damit die Problematik der Kindersicherung ein wenig deutlicher wird.
Mann sieht auf den Bildern den Schlauch, diese Größe sollte der Teich später haben. Die Tanne die an diesem Platz steht kommt raus. Im Hintergrund bei den Eiben möchte ich ein  Steinwall errichten, die Steine sollten ca. 1m breit und 50 cm hoch sein und in 2 Reihen angeordnet werden.
Größe des Teiches ca. 2, 50 m * 3,30m
Tiefe: 1m
Fischbesatz: erst im 2. Jahr wenn sich das biologische Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat. Allerdings nicht sehr viele Fische ( Goldfische ca. 5 Stück)

Der Garten wird komplett neu gestaltet, z.B. kommt auch der Weg raus. Ich muss mich also nicht an den jetzigen Gebendheiten orientieren.

Ich habe mal die Vor- und Nachteile aufgelistet, die sich herauskristallieseirt haben.


*Folienteich:*

+ bestes biologische Gleichgewicht
+ am meisten Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten
+ billig (im Verhältnis zum Fertiggteich)
+ keine schwarze Wulst am Rand

- keine praktikable (schöne) Kindersicherung, eventuell sehr flach auslaufende Randzone. Allerdings ist dies in meinem Garten der Größe wegen nicht möglich und für mich auch keine wirkliche Sicherung
- eventuell Zaun, passt nicht in mein Garten
- Zaun müsste über einen Meter hoch sein (überklettern)


*Fertigteich:*

+ schneller zu realisieren
+ Kindersicherung möglich
- Kindersicherung (eingehängtes Edelstahlgitter) lässt sich nach der Bepflanzung schwer herausnehmen zur Teichsäuberung usw. Pflanzen gehen bei der Entfernung wohl kaputt (Seerosen usw.)
- Teich und Kindersicherung sehr teuer
- Sumpfzone meist zu klein
- Wulstrand schwer zu verdecken
- nicht erweiterbar
- bei Neigung muss das Becken komplett herausgenommen werden
- Reparatur je nach Material schwierig
- Wenn Teich komplett defekt, kann die Kindersicherung auch in den Müll, da ich nicht glaube das es in 10 Jahren diese Form noch gibt


*Teichlauf:*

+billig
+Kindersicherung soweit notwendig realisierbar
- - nicht so schön wie ein Teich

Den Teichlauf habe ich mir als Alternative überlegt.
Was ich bezüglich der Kindersicherung nicht verstehe, wie auch schon von anderen Leuten angesprochen, warum öffentlich zugängliche Gewässer nicht gesichert werden müssen? Wir haben in der Region so viele Teiche und Brunnen, da ist kein einziger in irgendeiner Form gesichert. Allerdings ist für mich auch nicht unbedingt der rechtliche Aspekt der wichtige. Wenn in meinem Teich ein Unglück mit einem Kind passiert, kann ich kein angenehmes Leben in meinem Haus mehr vorstellen.
Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich mich Entscheiden soll, damit ich endlich an die Planung gehen kann.  :?  Was meint Ihr, wenn Ihr euch die Bilder von meinem Garten anschaut. Für was würdet Ihr euch Entscheiden?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Jan. 2004)

... wenn ich die ganzen Bäume so sehe, wie lange hast du denn dort Sonne am Tag? Ich hätte auch Bedenken, dass zuviele Blätter oder Tannennadeln in den Teich fallen, es sei denn, du installierst einen Skimmer. 
Auch scheint mir der Teich recht klein. Wenn du sowieso schon umgestalten willst, könnte er doch etwas grösser sein, zumal du ja am Rand eh den Pflanzengürtel hast. Da bleibt kaum offenen Wasserfläche übrig (spätestens nach 2 Jahren).


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Jan. 2004)

*Bedenken*

Hallo,
auf dem Bild verfälscht sich die Größe ein wenig. Von der Breite ist es fast der halbe Rasen, der Bedeckt wird. Wenn es ein Folienteich wird, werde ich ihn noch ca. 50 cm ringsrum größer machen. So wie der Schlauch gerade liegt, wäre es ein Fertigteich mit ca. 2200 Liter. 
Viele Nadeln kommen nicht von den Bäume, da es Eiben sind. Ich sehe es im Augenblick am Rasen, da kommt nicht viel herunter.
Mit der Sonne hast Du recht, es ist ein ziemlich schattiger Platz. Deshalb ist im Augenblick auch mehr __ Moos als Rasen. Ich werde aber, wenn ich den Teich baue, die Bäüme ziemlich kürzen, bzw. Ausschneiden, dann müßte es eientlich gehen.
by steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Jan. 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

den Ausführungen von Ole ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Und dann würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich den Teich nicht ein ganzes Stück grösser baue. 

Und bei Naturagart (http://www.naturagart.de) vielleicht einmal folgendes für den Anfang bestellen:
Teichbau-Start-Paket 
Beispielhafte Gartenteiche + Teichplaner Best.-Nr. 16003, EUR 15.80

Zwei sehr informative Bücher - und kosten wirklich nicht die Welt. Damit habe ich auch einmal angefangen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Jan. 2004)

Moin, ~, 

auch wenn ich erst Teichneuling bin und den bisher getanen Äußerungen bestimmt nicht widersprechen will: aber bei der Ansicht Deiner Fotos scheint mit spontan Deine Lösung mit Fertigteich samt passendem Gitter immerhin am schlüssigsten. 
Ein Zaun wäre wohl unverhältnismäßig teuer und auch nicht sehr schön. 
Und die biologischen, gärtnerischen und ästhetischen Argumente der Firma N... sind alle nachvollziehbar, aber das führt zu einem Flächenbedarf, den nicht jeder befriedigen kann (ahem, ich z.B. auch nicht), oder die Wasserfläche wird gnadenlos bis an alle Gartengrenzen ausgedehnt. Teichbiologisch optimale Wassermenge, sieht für mich aber aus wie ein Notstandsgebiet durch Hochwasser. 
Was wir tatsächlich realisieren können (und Dein Entwurf wirkt allemal harmonisch auf mich), ist dann halt meist nur eine Annäherung an das Optimum. 

Viel Spaß (...hat man..) bei der Planung !
Thies

P.S.: neben dem Teich scheint's bergab zu gehen: schon mal überlegt, ob das Erdreich einen Folienteich auf die Dauer hält? Fertigteich rutscht nicht ab...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Jan. 2004)

*guter Einwand*

Hallo Thies,
das mit dem Hang ist ein guter Einwand, an den ich noch nicht gedacht habe. Der Garten wird zwar nach der Neuanlage eben, allerdings geht am Rand ein Hang ca. 1 Meter nach unten wo er durch ein kleines Mäuerchen gestütz wird. Dies könnte meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich bei einem Folienteich ohne zusätzliche Abstützung zu Problemen führen. Das mit dem Zaun sehe ich genauso wie Du, bei einer anderen Grundstücksgröße bzw. Teichgröße würde mich vielleicht ein Zaun nicht so sehr stören. Bei meinem relativ kleinen Grundstück aber direkt neben die Terasse einen Zaun zu setzen.....
In neige im Augenblich tatsächlich entgegen den Empfehlungen zu einem Fertigteich mit Gitter. Die Gegenargumente werden vermutlich nachher alle zutreffen, allerdings habe ich es ja vorher gewußt. Dann werde ich mich vermutlich nicht so sehr Ärgern als wenn ich es nicht gewußt hätte.   

by steff001


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Jan. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

jeder muss sich selbstverständlich nach dem richten, was unter seinen Bedingungen realisierbar/finanzierbar/optisch wünschenswert erscheint - Empfehlungen hin oder her. Ein paar Sachen bedürfen allerdings der Korrektur:

- Es trifft nicht zu, dass Hanglagen für Folienteiche kritischer sind als für Fertigteiche. Aufschütten muss man bei vielen Folienteichen. Auf Senkung des Erdreiches reagiert ein Fertigteich erheblich empfindlicher als ein Folienteich: Der Fertigteich muss herausgenommen und neu eingebaut werden, beim Folienteich legt man nur ein wenig Erdreich nach. Wenn vernünftig angeschüttet und verdichtet wurde, rutscht ein Folienteich nicht ab. Wenn ein Folienteich abrutscht (was nur bei gravierenden Baufehlern vorstellbar ist), dann ein Fertigteich schon zweimal. In keinem Falle soll man sich den Einbau eines Fertigteiches einfacher vorstellen als den eines Folienteiches.

- Ob Zaun oder nicht entscheidet sich nicht nach der Frage Fertigteich oder Folienteich. Auch ein Fertigteich benötigt entsprechende Absicherung (die Diskussion, was dazu notwendig ist, hatten wir ja). Es geht allein um die Frage "hässlich oder nicht" bzw. Handhabbarkeit von Unterwassergittern.

Steff, letztlich musst Du entscheiden. Damit Du Dich aber nicht unnötig ärgerst, solltest Du Dir vor der Realisierung ein paar Fertigteiche ansehen (mit oder ohne Gitter), die schon mindestens ein Jahr lang (besser zwei) existieren. Ich wage folgende Vorhersage: Entweder, der Teich als solcher funktioniert (veralgt nicht, Pflanzen entwickeln sich usw.) - dann wirst Du ihn früher oder später durch einen - vermutlich erheblich grösseren - Folienteich ersetzen. Oder der Teich als solcher stabilisiert sich schon nicht. Dann wird er wieder demontiert.

Um noch einmal auf die Frage des Filters zurückzukommen, die sich nach der aktuellen Entscheidungslage ja verstärkt stellt: Wenn Du (später einmal) Fische einsetzen willst, würde ich schon jetzt alle erforderlichen Anschlüsse und Leitungen legen, sie kosten ja nicht die Welt. Wenn später einmal auch wirklich die Fische hineinkommen, kannst Du einen Filter bequem nachträglich installieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Steff,

Du wirst die Entscheidung, ob und wie Du Deinen Teich sicherst, alleine treffen müssen. 
Ich habe mich bei meinem dazu entschieden keine Sicherung vorzunehmen. Die Kinder aus der Nachbarschaft kommen auch nicht auf die Idee bei uns auf dem Grundstück zu spielen.

Was Ole zum Versicherungsschutz bei der Haftpflichtversicherung geschrieben hat, ist allerdings nicht richtig. Die Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt nur dann nicht, wenn der Schaden vorsätzlich verursacht wurde. Sollte ein Kind in Deinem Teich wirklich zu schaden kommen, wird man Dir nur dann Vorsatz vorwerfen, wenn Du es reingeschissen hast, obwohl Du wußtest, daß es nicht schwimmen kann. 

Sofern Du also eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung mit vernünftigen Deckungssummen hast, brauchst Du Dir da also keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

Also ... ich würde es mir nicht zutrauen, vom grünen Tisch aus zwischen "nur" Fahrlässigkeit, grober Fahrlässigkeit und "schon" bedingtem Vorsatz (= billigend in Kauf nehmen) zu unterscheiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Steff,
> 
> Sofern Du also eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung mit vernünftigen Deckungssummen hast, brauchst Du Dir da also keine Gedanken machen.




Das sehe ich dann schon anderst. Bei der ganzen Diskussion um die Kindersicherung ging es mir weniger um finanzielle Forderungen, obwohl mir klar ist das die erheblich sein könnten. Mir geht es da schon mehr um das *Leben eines Kindes *:!: 

by stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

Hi zusammen

Abgesehen von Vorsatz , Fahrlässigkeit und Deckungssumme der Versicherung , wir reden hier von einem Kinderleben und nicht einer Sache . Egal wie hoch die Deckungssumme der Versicherung ist , ob sie zahlt oder nicht , ob man bestraft wird oder nicht , all dies kann ein Gewissen , nach einem Unfall mit einem Kind , nicht mehr beruhigen . Ich könnte mit solch einer Last nicht mehr ruhig leben . Sorry .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Ole,

bei der Privathaftpflichtversicherung ist lediglich Vorsatz ausgeschlossen, die Versicherungsbedingungen sind diesbezüglich eindeutig geregelt. Ohne hier mit Paragrafen herumschmeißen zu wollen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das in § 4 II 1 AHB geregelt. Es ist daher auch versichert, wenn ein Schaden grob fahrlässig verursacht wird.
Sollte Dir in diesem Punkt jemand etwas anderes erzählt haben, liegt er falsch. Glaub mir einfach, ich habe jeden Tag damit zu tun.

Wenn also jemand einen Teich hat und darin ein Kind verunglückt, kümmert sich auch die Haftpflichtversicherung um die finanzielle Seite, die moralische kann einem ohnehin niemand abnehmen.

Ihr anderen habt natürlich recht, wenn es darum geht, ob man überhaupt damit fertig wird, falls so etwas passiert. Ausmalen möchte ich mir das auch nicht. 

Letztlich denke ich aber, daß ich schon etwas zu dem Thema "Versicherungsschutz" sagen sollte, wenn eine hier gemachte Aussage nicht richtig ist. Ich wollte damit keine Diskussion lostreten, sondern lediglich informieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Ole,

entgegen der landläufigen Meinung halten sich Versicherungen eigentlich immer ans Gesetz..... (ich möchte damit keine neue Diskussion lostreten  ), es ist ja nur so, daß es auch einen Spruch gibt, der lautet: 3 Rechtsanwälte, 25 Meinungen.....

Der Vorsatzbegriff wird aber rein juristisch, der Rechtsprechung entsprechend angewendet.... der Schaden muß wissentlich und willentlich in Kauf genommen werden.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Jan. 2004)

hallo ihr beiden,

habe bisher sehr interessiert mitgelesen - und nun brennt mir eine bereits angedeutete frage auf den lippen.
z.b. bei uns wurde ein neues messegelände erbaut - davor ein teich mit 
-- ca. 500m² fläche  - absicherung null !!! - freizugänglich für jedermann.
-- stadt karlsruhe - zoo - einige tausend m² teich - nur teilweise gesichert - stege und plattformen auf das wasser hinaus ohne nur einen cm sicherung.
-- springbrunnenanlagen in fußgängerzonen überirdisch - 40cm hohe mauer als einfassung.

und ich könnte noch ewig weiteraufzählen ...........

wo sind da all die erwähnten pflichten - gesetze und vorschriften ?????

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Jan. 2004)

Tja, da gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Haftungsprivileg - hat ein Privater natürlich nicht, sondern nur die Öffentliche Hand. Diese haftet niemand nur dann, wenn sonst niemand herangezogen werden kann. Und so jemanden findet man immer (Aufsichtspflicht...). Bei Messegeländen und ähnlichen wäre ich aber nicht so sicher.

Vorsatz: Wissen und Wollen der Tatbestandsverwirklichung
bedingter Vorsatz: Inkaufnahme der Tetbestandsverwirklichung
Fahrlässigkeit: Ausserachtlassung der im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt...
grobe Fahrlässigkeit: ... in einem Ausmass, das sich jedem durchschnittlich sorgfältigen Menschen hätte aufdrängen müssen

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

*...*

Moin,

bin beim surfen auf interessante Infos gestossen .... wens interessiert:

http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/sendung/beitrag/rs2002092907.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

*Kleben von Xavan-Folie von Dupont*

An alle Interessierten,

Ich bekam heute eine Antwort von meinem Kollegen von Dupont betreffend das Kleben und der Garantie der Xavan-Folie mit einem Butyl-Kleber. Kein Folien-Produzent gibt eine Garantie auf die Reissfestigkeit von selbstgeklebten Folien, aber, Dupont gibt eine 20jährige Garantie auf seine auf Bestellung zusammen geschweisste Folie, welche jede Grösse bis 20X40 Meter haben kann und Tetra setzt noch mal 5 zusätzliche Jahre Garantie drauf.
Dupont hat natürlich den Butyl-Kleber(von Tetra zugekauft) getestet und hatte kein Problem damit, trotzdem rät Dupont seinen Kunden immer, fertiggeschweisste Folie zu bestellen, denn geklebt ist immer nur geklebt.
 Wenn man jetzt z.B. einen Bachlauf macht oder eine Entlüftung ansetzen muss, da sieht man kein Problem diese Stellen zu kleben.

Als zusätzlichen Vorteil beim Verlegen der Xavan-Folie ist bei grösseren Folien natürlich das Gewicht und wenn Falten gelegt werden müssen ist dies durch die Dünne der Folie besser zu bewerkstelligen als bei herkömmlicher Folie.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch hinzugelernt: Und zwar, dass professionelles EPDM Klebeband die hochwetigste Verbindung nach dem Verschweissen im Werk darstellt. Gilt zwar primär für Kautschukfolie, DuPont wird aber sicher wissen, was sie da empfehlen, wenn sie das auf die Xavan Folie ausdehnen. Meine Bedenken sind deshalb praktisch ausgeräumt - auch wenn eben keine Garantie gegeben wird (scheint mir irgendwo logisch, denn die Klebung selbst wird dann ja von Dritten ausgeführt). Klar, wenn ich einen Teich neu zu erstellen hätte, würde ich fertig konfektionierte Folie kaufen (hat zwar einen höheren Preis pro m², dürfte aber nicht nur in rechteckigen Maßen, sondern auch stufig zu beziehen sein - und dann spart man wieder an der benötigten Quadratmeterzahl). Für Erweiterungen würde ich dann zum Tape greifen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

